

Ask HN: Where do I invest? - nikhilsaraf9

Where do you personally invest your money: savings account &#x2F; fixed deposit &#x2F; 401k, ESPP, bonds, mutual funds, Betterment &#x2F; Wealthfront, individual stocks, personal algorithmic trading &#x2F; Quantopian, real estate &#x2F; own a house, lending marketplace, angel investor, founded a company with savings, or other.
Looking for HN&#x27;s opinion around the best place to invest one&#x27;s savings with recommendations for allocation percentages of net worth across investment options (more than one of these options most likely). If you could also provide an approximate of number of years in the industry that would be helpful (1-4 years, 5-10 years, 10+ years)<p>Example:
1-5 years in industry
Savings&#x2F;Fd&#x2F;401k 50%
ESPP 30%
Betterment &#x2F; Wealthfront 10%
Individual stocks 10%
======
ryanckulp
In the past 12 months:

-Building a house (w/ shipping containers) in the mountains. Very inexpensive but slow process. Hope to flip it.

-Saved $30k cash, not "intelligent investing" but great for peace of mind

-Some stocks via Robinhood, Schwab, Tradeking (< $5k total invested any given time)

-IRA

-Acorns (petty cash, fun to watch it increase)

In general if you can save 20%+ of net income you're doing better than most.
Some months (good months, I freelance) I can save 2x more than I spend, which
is nice. But those months I keep it liquid.

~~~
raincom
Where are you building your house? Smokies, Sierras?

